# Custom Red Palm and Black Palm.



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys somebody wanted a custom that would be great and asked for me to try my best to do my best work yet. I dunno about that but I Def tried hard on this one. I don't remember ever seeing a slingshot made out of red palm. So I tried to use some unique materials. I seen a Hungarian slingbow in a post and took that shape and tweaked and changed it a little bit to suit my liking and came up with this. This is aluminum, black plastic spacer, red palm and black palm. I think it is a unique slingshot . It's definitely different. I sanded it to 2000. I put alot of work into it and really tried to make him a shooter that he will like. It shoots really nice, a blast to hold and shoot.








































































It was alot of fun making and the comfort it has is unreal. Hope y'all like it. Thanks for looking. Doug


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

So many dots!!!  amazing result, really cool!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Love the color of the wood, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jesus...wept


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Oh wow, oh wow, OOOWW WAAAAUUUWW!

I´m SO impressed, Dude! I can´t say that this is your best work, because all your laminations a superior!

But one can see how much time and love you invested to get these laminations sit so tight on that core, Buddy!

Do you ever thought about showing some building pics, or is your lamination workflow a secret?  I would bet so, but i just wanted to ask!

How do you get the wood so crystal clear without sanding the aluminum dust into the wood? Woah.. i have to train more to participate with you ontop of the slingshot olymp 

But wait for me, i´m on my way! 

Doug my Friend, i wish you all the best and thanks for beeing so awesome


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Masking tape is key


----------



## Satokad (Jun 2, 2015)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*. . . Did he conjure that up from the gods?*


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doug, your work is always like eye candy!! Beautiful---AGAIN!! Love the generous fork spacing also. Super, super sweet!!!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful fork Doug


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is a beast!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Reminds me of a leopard. Gorgeous beast. Awesome craftsmanship. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

That is just incredible! Beautiful! Love the craftsmanship and the color contrast.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

what a nice mix of color ,and wood . fantastic laminating work ,as usual -------


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Emitto said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL!


Thats exactly what I thinked when saw this incredible freckled vision!!!

P.D. In Spanish The Slingshot is female gender


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

wow, thats some tiramisu freckles right there , amazing wood and awesome work !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow Man! :wub:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

ROWR!! looks like it'll jump out of a jungle tree and attack!!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Doug you have outdone yourself here. Every time I see your work I think it could not get better but then you post another shooter and again I am astounded by the brilliance of your designs and execution of laminating and colour combinations. 
BRAVO SIR.!!!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys!! Y'all are too kind. Jack I will definitely try to take some build pics on an upcoming build. It's hard for to think to do that because when I start working I just kinda get in a zone and focus . Definitely no secrets here. Everything I do I learned from all of yall on our wonderful forum. and I'm still trying to learn. And I just try to be careful with the aluminum dust. I thought about tape but that's a great idea. I Def will have to try that. Thank u all for such kind comments. It means a whole lot I am very thankful


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Boy Doug, you are stepping into a higher league lately. Man, your work is just stunning Bud! I'll have to go uptown and rent you a spot at the Metropolitan Museum of Modern Art!!!!!!!!!! Great job!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Emitto said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL!


mmmmmmmmm that's one of my favorite flavors right there


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Doug you did one helluva job on that ol girl right there


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Magnificent!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

That´s awesome, a complete piece of art!! Something AMAZING :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Congatulations on that work my friend


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That is a beauty....but what I want to know is, who in the world has enough cajones to ask Sir Doug to step it up a notch??? :question:


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Your friend should be honored. The profanity preventer prevents me from profanely proclaiming my praise! You have shamed me sir, and I hope to own one of your shooters someday.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Doug, I'm back. Ooooooo Lawdy, Lawdy this is a beautiful slingshot!!!! I'm gonna go out on a limb here and predict that this will be the best one you (and maybe everyone else) will ever do. At least I hope so cuz I think any more dazzle than that will break my computer! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You and Sharker don't know where to stop! For a metal core high class jobbie this is fantastic. This month's submissions are gonna be hard to judge for SSOTM as to what's best. I think there should be at least four first prizes...including yours here. I don't think sling shot of the month is fair when it comes to such excellent submissions...there is no "best" in many cases such as this month's and some of last month's stuff.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Man Doug you are a Slingshot Rockstar Beautiful Bud

RIck


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Your lamination work is oustanding.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Doug, now that is "Top Shelf"!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Otherworldly Doug! It's beautiful. Nuff said.
Carry on.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I love the Palms!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Epic shooter.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yikes! love the attention to detail Doug. :thumbsup:


----------



## bubbas55 (Jun 6, 2015)

very nice.. you can tell a lot of craftsmansgip went into this slingshot


----------

